# Hot Artichoke Dip



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Hot Artichoke Dip

Ingredients 

1 (14 ounce) can Artichoke Hearts, drained and coarsely chopped 
1 cup Parmesan Cheese,1,cup, 
8 ounces Cream Cheese, at room temperature 
1/2 cup Mayonnaise 
1/2 Teaspoon dill weed 
1/4 teaspoon Garlic, minced 

Method 


Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, mixing well. Transfer into a 10'' pie plate or shallow casserole dish. 

Bake until bubbly hot and puffy, about 30 minutes. 

Serve with bread sticks, pita chips, or crackers.


----------

